# putting up a hedge not poisonous ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'ld like to put up an evergreen hedge at the fence line between us and our closest neighbor who has 2 dogs my dogs don't like. I'm thinking if I can make it harder to actually see each other, there may be more peace here. (My LGD is now constantly patrolling that fence line and/or sitting on the hill watching for those dogs to make a move...in their own yard but in our direction.) So far nothing bad has occurred; however, I'm wanting a little more confidence and I think putting up a hedge could help.

I'm looking at evergreens that are NOT POISONOUS to goats! I'm not finding enough information about this to allow me to be confident in choosing a permanent hedge. The cost alone will be significant! I do not want to lose a goat as well.

Do any of you have information that might direct me to a place where I can get the data I need? Do any of you have knowledge as to what would make a good hedge that would not poison my Nubians?


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/nontoxic-evergreen-shrubs-40982.html

Silverberry sounds the most promising and least likely to get completely devoured when goats get to it.

Camellia sounds nice if the goats aren't going to be around it much. You could make your own tea and toss the extra trimmings to the goats.


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to do an osage orange hedge. Beautiful and effective but an extreme labor that requires years of patience.

Leyland Cypress is probably the thickest, fastest growing and cheap. A portion of our property line is planted with a row of these. We are fortunate to have enough room to plant a slower growing hedge next to it. Once those trees are large enough we plan to cut down the leyland cypress.

Camellias and rhododendron are deadly poisonous to goats. Many asian ornamental shrubs are poisonous.

Unfortunately, when it comes to goats they will either devour it or, if its poisonous, they'll kill themselves trying. If you can plant the hedge just far enough outside the fence, they will keep their side nicely pruned. Privet works but its VERY invasive. I HATE that stuff.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks so much for the url and the information you two. 

It's difficult for me in that I don't want anything thorny; and protecting them while they gain a good rooting system is difficult since I want them all the way down a fence that is about 800 ft long. 

I'll see what that URL has to offer.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Will you plant on the other side of the fence from the goats?
Solid fencing to block view might be cheaper...lol...and definitely quicker.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I realize it will be eaten, but perhaps you could do rotational protection..... Siberian pea shrub

http://www.montana.plant-life.org/species/cara_arbo.htm

I've been thinking of putting in a few for both the chickens and goats. At the bottom of the description it says it's been used as a windbreak.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've considered a solid wooden fence; but the 500 ft is a bit costly for it....ummm maybe if I used "pallets" as I can get those free.....Will certainly give more thought to this. Thanks Aart.

SJSFarm, in reading about that pea, it looks like it would lose its leaves during the winter, thus, making it useful only during a portion of the year.

Yes, whatever I put up will be on THIS SIDE of my fencing because the parameter fence runs directly down the boundary lines.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Won't the goats just eat whatever you plant? 
I assume they have access because you were worried about toxicity.
I'd do a cost comparison once you have a few options.
Good Luck!


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Just throwing this out there... Its not pretty but is less expensive than building a separate fence to protect shrubs (I really don't think anything you plant has a chance without it). You could line the fence row with a roll of snow fencing (orange) or silt fencing (black). It would likely hold up to a couple of years, unless you're in an area of high winds. It might also discourage your goat from reaching through the fence or babies slipping through.

You may find that visually screening the dogs does not help much. My GP who hates cats, can smell my cat when he visits the barn and she carries on when she can't even see him. How long have the dogs been a disturbance to each other? Maybe they will become adjusted to one another. Its good that your LGD is vigilant but I can understand these close "intruders" may be stressing her out.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's cheap but labor intensive. I would think that if you could let it get established before the goats can reach it it would work.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wil...MJ8aayQGI2oG4AQ&ved=0CE8QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=770


----------



## horsecrazy100 (Jan 21, 2014)

We have a pallet fence. It isn't super tall, about 32", but offers all that we needed for almost free. We bought the posts and 2x4s to frame it. Then used a skillsaw to cut the nails off the pallets as pulling the boards off cracked too many. Here is a picture of part of it finished. Not a great pic in the dark, but an idea. Turned our super cute and picket fence like.
View attachment 22396


----------

